# Boss VBX6500



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Boss VBX6500, auger. Complete unit including tarp. $3900


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Ratchet straps included in the sale?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

prezek said:


> Ratchet straps included in the sale?


With asking price, yes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Too big for the Ventrac?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too big for the Ventrac?


The Ford it was in probably broke down again


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

She gone... close her up before anymore non-interested people post...


----------

